# Cyprexx



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

What does Cyprexx Pay for each wet/Dry Winterization?Thanks


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

not enough.....


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> What does Cyprexx Pay for each wet/Dry Winterization?Thanks


Where are you? In Florida if you are not a licensed plumbing contractor it is illegal for you to do them.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Where are you? In Florida if you are not a licensed plumbing contractor it is illegal for you to do them.


that would definitely solve that issue.....

Now on the flip side if you are in Florida and Cyprexx is requiring you to do wints...definitely contact me with documentation....


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Gypsos it doesn't appear that way from the website for the Florida licensing board ... can you share a link or documentation as to why you think it's illegal to perform a wint in Florida without a licensed plumber? 



Gypsos said:


> Where are you? In Florida if you are not a licensed plumbing contractor it is illegal for you to do them.


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ontime! Hello I am new to the site. According to my County Building Dept., what makes its illegal is the fact that anytime you perform as act that requires connection and re-connection to a potable water source you must be a licensed plumber. Of course my county has even strict rules. It also requires you to be licensed to do lawn irrigation, even repairs like a sprinkler head.


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Here is the link

http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/pro/division/Servicesthatrequirealicense_Construction.html


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

*Hi Gypsos*



Gypsos said:


> Where are you? In Florida if you are not a licensed plumbing contractor it is illegal for you to do them.


Hi Gypsos,We are located in NY.Thanks


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> not enough.....


I guess it was a stupid question to ask in the first place.These Nationals are  lol,Thanks


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah that's the same link I viewed before posting, still don't see where it says you can not perform a winterization. We are not disconnecting or connecting lines to potable water. I have never disconnected a water meter, it simply gets zip tied in the off position or for most of our properties is already in the off position and locked by the utility provider.


----------



## matt (Jan 29, 2013)

They pay you what they feel like paying. I did work for them for 3 years and got sick of not getting paid for my work and them adjusting bids after the work was done. Stay away from cyprexx


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

matt said:


> They pay you what they feel like paying. I did work for them for 3 years and got sick of not getting paid for my work and them adjusting bids after the work was done. Stay away from cyprexx


If you have documentation on the bids you may have legal recourse...


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

ontimepres said:


> Yeah that's the same link I viewed before posting, still don't see where it says you can not perform a winterization. We are not disconnecting or connecting lines to potable water. I have never disconnected a water meter, it simply gets zip tied in the off position or for most of our properties is already in the off position and locked by the utility provider.


http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/pro/division/Servicesthatrequirealicense_Construction.html

It does not say winterization. What is says is you must be licensed if you, "Perform plumbing work or irrigation installation that requires the contractor to connect lines to potable (drinking) water for compensation."

Since the winterization process requires you to hook up gauges and a compressor to the water lines you need a license. 

One of my lawn accounts is for a local plumbing contractor. I checked with them and got a long lecture about not doing it. If _*anything*_ goes wrong with the plumbing system after you work on it and you do not have a license the homeowners insurance will use that as a legal excuse to deny any claims. That leaves you holding the bag for any litigation that results. 

I was also told they would not touch a winterization for less than $250. ​


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

How do you go about pressure testing the lines if you do not disconnect them?


----------

